# MXR Sugar Drive



## dlazzarini (Mar 14, 2020)

Are there any plans on the horizon for a sugar drive? I heard one slamming the front end of a 5150 and I loved it. My 5150 is touchy with boosts. The sugar drive sounded great.


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 14, 2020)

Have you built the Wonder Drive ?

I love that with my 5150...very underrated 

Mike


----------



## Gordo (Mar 14, 2020)

Isn't the Sugar a Klone??


----------



## dlazzarini (Mar 14, 2020)

Mourguitars said:


> Have you built the Wonder Drive ?
> 
> I love that with my 5150...very underrated
> 
> Mike


I have not, but may have to try that one. Do find that the 5150 seems picky when it comes to boosts/overdrives? I’ve done the whole tube screamer thing and it’s ok but to my ears is still missing something.


----------



## dlazzarini (Mar 14, 2020)

Gordo said:


> Isn't the Sugar a Klone??


I’m not sure. I think it’s based on a Klone. I just liked what I heard.


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 15, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> I have not, but may have to try that one. Do find that the 5150 seems picky when it comes to boosts/overdrives? I’ve done the whole tube screamer thing and it’s ok but to my ears is still missing something.



Ive built pretty much every boost/OD on here except the newer  PCB's that just came out...even built doubles of my fav's...the Wonder Drive was one 

The VS Route808 sounds pretty good with the 5150 last night but i did swap speakers to a V30/T75 combo in my 2x12..im liking that mix but the Wonder Drive is a must have and must build if you play the heavier style music...also the Muzzle !  Those 2 are always on my board...

So many choices these days.....people love that Frost drive as well. 

I havent tried a Klone with the 5150, but it sounds great  as a clean boost / drive at 10 am with Marshalls

Mike


----------



## dlazzarini (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I agree with you about the muzzle. I’ve built 2. Will def try out the wonder drive.


----------



## andluth38 (Nov 1, 2021)

I second the desire for a sugar drive pedal.  unique from a K style to my ear.  sounds fantastic!!!!!!


----------

